# Bitstamp rumored to be bought by South Koreans



## CrunkLord420 (Mar 23, 2018)

It seems like the entire business world is going balls deep on crypto now. Everyone wants their slice. This is coming shortly after Circle (Goldman Sachs) bought Poloniex and Yahoo Japan acquiring BitARG.

NY Times Finance Writer Nathaniel Popper dropped this
https://twitter.com/nathanielpopper/status/976855339927785473 (https://archive.fo/KlZdg)








CoinTelegraph is picking up the story https://cointelegraph.com/news/sout...-exchange-bitstamp-for-400-mln-sources-report (https://archive.fo/YXfmY)


----------

